# da sùbito



## pizzi

Agli inizi degli anni '80, Marco Pannella lanciò una consistente  campagna referendaria, incitando in maniera martellante ad andare a  firmare *da sùbito*. Fu l'inizio di una coppia solidissima. Molti foreri dai trent'anni in giù l'avranno sempre sentita, e a loro parrà normale.

 Eppure su http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/subito2/ non vi è traccia di questa pleonastica preposizione.

Se qualcuno qui dicesse: *Filippo, inizia a farlo da immediatamente* non la passerebbe liscia...

Non mi sembra che *da sùbito* sia evoluzione della lingua. _Sùbito, immediatamente, dall'inizio_ esistono già, nella loro naturale eleganza. 

La frequenza d'uso è sempre evoluzione? O si può valutare anche il processo di corruzione?


----------



## giginho

Ciao Piz!

Io dico che la lingua, così come può variare, può anche degradare come una mela mal conservata. Sinceramente io sono uno di quelli che l'ha sempre sentito il famigerato "da subito" e che ne riconosco grazie a te la bruttezza. Non ti nascondo che nel colloquiale / informale è scappato anche a me, anche se lo trovo una di quelle espressioni che è meglio tenere nascoste e non usare nelle situazioni migliori. 

Non sapevo che fosse un lascito linguistico di Pannella


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Credo che sia un'espressione pleonastica, come "sali su!" oppure "esci fuori!". Grazie per avermela fatta notare, non ci avevo mai pensato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... secondo me la parola "subito" in questo caso viene usata come sinonimo di "ora", per cui non mi sembra sbagliatissimo, in quanto, se si ritiene giusto "ad iniziare da ora", non vedo perché non si dovrebbe ritenere giusto "ad iniziare da subito".


----------



## rocamadour

Sono d'accordo con i s: "fallo subito" o "fallo immediatamente" vuole dire fai (e finisci) questa azione ora. "Fallo da subito" vuol dire incomincia in questo stesso istante a compiere l'azione che ti viene chiesta (e che presumibilmente avrà una certa durata nel tempo).
Quante volte ho sentito gli insegnanti (non illetterati, ma docenti e presidi di liceo) dire ai ragazzi all'inizio dell'anno scolastico, o del secondo quadrimestre, che devono incominciare a studiare *da subito*!
Io personalmente non so se userei questa forma (di sicuro non scrivendo), ma non mi suona scorretta. E sinceramente non credo nemmeno che se ne possa attribuire la paternità a Pannella...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Eppure Pizz e Gigi hanno ragione!

Nonostante sia un'espressione spesso usata e sentita, non pare proprio corretta; "subito" significa "immediatamente" "senza indugio" "prontamente", (non trova un sinonimo in "ora" anche se, ammetto, in alcuni casi "subito" ed "ora" sono intercambiabili): quindi la preposizione "da" posta davanti all'avverbio "subito" non c'azzecca


----------



## rocamadour

Eppure... secondo il linguista De Rienzo la locuzione non è errata (seppure "poco elegante"): http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/scioglilingua140303.shtml


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Rocamadour  

Certo mi devo adeguare, ma continuo a non capire: "_da_ subito" dovrebbe corrispondere a "_da_ immediatamente" o "_da _senza indugio" o "_da _prontamente".
Allora perché non usare la locuzione "in un subito" (con "subito" come sostantivo)?


----------



## giginho

Infatto Rocamadur, qui non si parla di correttezza in senso stretto della locuzione ma di gradevolezza, di corruzione della lingua se preferisci.

Nè io nè l'onorevole Piz abbiamo mai parlato di corretto o scorretto (mi sono appena riletto e confermo)....e poi se Anja mi da ragione io mi sento in una botte di acciaio temprato, altro che!!!!!

P.S. un abbraccio Anna, e grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi!  

Di fatto hai espresso il nocciolo della questione meglio di me!  ... Chi lo dice però a De Rienzo che non siamo così d'accordo con lui?  
Felice Anno Nuovo a te e a tutti!


----------



## giginho

Vai serena che chiamo De Liucia e Don Abbiondio e glielo dicono loro a De Rienzo che questo matrimonio tra da e subito non sa da fare, né domani né mai!!!!


----------



## rocamadour

giginho said:


> Infatt*i* Rocamadur, qui non si parla di correttezza in senso stretto della locuzione ma di gradevolezza, di corruzione della lingua se preferisci.
> 
> N*é* io n*é* l'onorevole Piz abbiamo mai parlato di corretto o scorretto (mi sono appena riletto e confermo)....e poi se Anja mi da ragione io mi sento in una botte di acciaio temprato, altro che!!!!!





Beh, scusate ragazzi, ma io fin dal mio primo post (fin da subito  )  ho affermato che personalmente non userei questa locuzione, però mi  sembra giusto puntualizzare - pensando allo scopo e alle regole del forum, nonché agli amici  stranieri che ci leggono - che non può essere considerata scorretta. Tutto qui. 

Buone feste a tutti!


----------



## pizzi

rocamadour said:


> Quante volte ho sentito gli insegnanti (non illetterati, ma docenti e presidi di liceo) dire ai ragazzi che devono incominciare a studiare *da subito*!



Ciao, Rocamadour !

Lavoro con un normalista che usa quest'espressione. Tuttavia credo che il livello culturale non vaccini dagli errori... 

Vediamo se questo thread ha altri sviluppi .

piz


----------



## giginho

Questo è quanto sostiene la Crusca:

click!


----------



## pizzi

Grazie gigi  ! Continuerò a *non* usarlo, faccio una scelta arcaica e consapevole !

Mi sembra chiaro che _i sacri lombi_ di *da sùbito* siano gli annunci economici... . 

piz


----------



## giginho

Anche io sarò arcaico come un polveroso libro dimenticato in biblioteca!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi e ciao Piz  

Mi associo ... mi piacciono troppo le vecchie biblioteche polverose!


----------



## mylla

_Da subito_ e _immediatamente_ hanno due sfumature diverse. La frase del testo che sto traducendo dice "000 euro spendibili da subito". Sinceramente non direi "000 euro spendibili immediatamente", ma proprio "da subito" o al limite "fin d'ora". Non ci trovo nulla di male in questa espressione. _Immediatamente _mi dà l'idea di un'azione di pagamento necessaria proprio adesso, mentre _da subito_ mi dice che ho la disponibilità immediata dei liquidi, ma che li spenderò quando sarà necessario. Se _da subito_ mi evita questo giro di parole, non vedo perché non usarla. D'accordo con infinite sadness.


----------



## Sempervirens

mylla said:


> _Da subito_ e _immediatamente_ hanno due sfumature diverse. La frase del testo che sto traducendo dice "000 euro spendibili da subito". Sinceramente non direi "000 euro spendibili immediatamente", ma proprio "da subito" o al limite "fin d'ora". Non ci trovo nulla di male in questa espressione. _Immediatamente _mi dà l'idea di un'azione di pagamento necessaria proprio adesso, mentre _da subito_ mi dice che ho la disponibilità immediata dei liquidi, ma che li spenderò quando sarà necessario. Se _da subito_ mi evita questo giro di parole, non vedo perché non usarla. D'accordo con infinite sadness.




http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...nswers/proposito-delluso-locuzione-fin-subito


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Mylla e ciao, Semper  

Sì, era già chiaro che i linguisti avessero, per così dire, sviscerato il problema della locuzione.  
L'Accademia della Crusca termina l'analisi così: "... è lecito fare una previsione, il peso quantitativo delle attestazioni, il considerevole lasso di tempo trascorso dalla prima testimonianza, la diversificazione degli ambiti d'uso, _lasciano supporre un'affermazione prossima di (fin) da subito nella lingua italiana._"

Personalmente non credo che riuscirò a contribuire all'affermazione della locuzione, ma al di là delle preferenze personali, sinceramente non ho capito quale sia la differenza di significato tra  "50 Euro spendibili _da subito_" e "50 Euro spendibili _subito_".


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Anja,!  Personalmente uso " Fin da subito" e non la forma ridotta " da subito"... 


Buon fine settimana!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Anja.Ann said:


> sinceramente non ho capito quale sia la differenza di significato tra  "50 Euro spendibili _da subito_" e "50 Euro spendibili _subito_".



Mettiamo che si tratti di un'offerta promozionale con un buono da 50 € ottenuto al superamento di una certa soglia di spesa o con l'acquisto di un determinato prodotto:

"50 Euro spendibili _da subito_": da questo momento in poi, quando ti pare (o da questo momento fino al termine dell'offerta, in genere esplicitato quando c'è), individua una finestra temporale che parte nel momento in cui ricevi il buono e può avere o non avere un termine. Equivale, come detto da mylla, a "fin d'ora"

"50 Euro spendibili _subito_": in questo momento, ad es. per uno sconto sulla spesa che stai pagando. Non il giorno o il mese successivo, ma _hic et nunc_ (qui e ora). 

Nelle offerte promozionali questi non sono dettagli di poco conto: è vero che la seconda formulazione può anche non necessariamente implicare che il buono non sarà più valido in un momento successivo (ed essere quindi sostanzialmente equivalente alla prima, precisando un termine di validità dell'offerta), ma in quel "non necessariamente" risiede un'ambiguità che andrebbe evitata nei testi di questo tipo.

Per completare la disamina delle fonti autorevoli, il dizionario Treccani stesso, che non attesta la locuzione sotto "sùbito", la dichiara _legittima _altrove:


> *È corretta l’espressione “da subito”?*
> 
> 
> La locuzione avverbiale _da subito_  ‘a partire da questo istante’, ‘fin da ora’, molto diffusa  nell’italiano parlato, non è registrata in tutti i dizionari della  lingua italiana dell’uso, ma è legittima.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti.





Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Rocamadour
> 
> Certo mi devo adeguare, ma continuo a non capire: "_da_ subito" dovrebbe corrispondere a "_da_ immediatamente" o "_da _senza indugio" o "_da _prontamente".
> Allora perché non usare la locuzione "in un subito" (con "subito" come sostantivo)?


La locuzione avverbiale _da subito _significa "fin d'ora, fin da adesso" come in "è necessario che tutti c'impegnamo _da subito _a procurare al gruppo il materiale indispensabile al progetto".
Per quanto concerne _in un subito, d'un subito_, con _subito_ come sostantivo utilizzato in alcune locuzioni avverbiali, queste corrispondono a "repentinamente"; _in quel subito _a "sul momento"; _di subito _a "all'improvviso, immediatamente".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Semper.  
Però, dato che la locuzione "da subito" significa "_fin _d'ora" credo che sia sbagliato dire "fin da subito" (?) 

Grazie, Stella, per la spiegazione.  Ho colto l'ambiguità a cui ti riferisci.  

Dragon,  il mio "in un subito" era riferito all'OP, in quel contesto "immediatamente" o "senza indugio" aveva senso, negli esempi successivi temo di no.


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Grazie, Semper.
> Però, dato che la locuzione "da subito" significa "_fin _d'ora" credo che sia sbagliato dire "fin da subito" (?)
> 
> Grazie, Stella, per la spiegazione.  Ho colto l'ambiguità a cui ti riferisci.
> 
> Dragon,  il mio "in un subito" era riferito all'OP, in quel contesto "immediatamente" o "senza indugio" aveva senso, negli esempi successivi temo di no.



Ciao! Può darsi che tu abbia ragione.

P.S Poi ti mando un messaggio privato.


----------

